# best place to move far away and cheap-island



## islandguy (May 5, 2009)

any suggestions?, pretty broad statement... i knOw


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Bali, Indonesia

or 

Numerous Thai Islands, Thailand


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Great Britain


----------

